# November Meeting



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I will be hosting the November Club Meeting on Sunday, November 23rd at 1pm. I live in Southwest Arlington. Alex will send all club members my address and contact information via Email. If you are not a DFWAPC club member and wish to attend, you can PM me and I will send you my Address.

The topic will be Aquarium Lighting.

We will be comparing Power Usage, PAR readings and Heat Measurements that are generated by a 96Watt Compact Fluorescent, a 78Watt T5HO and a LED 36" Light Fixture. The Power Usage readings are taken for a 10 hour lighting cycle. We will take the temperature of the fixtures to measure the heat generated by each type of light and the PAR readings at the bottom of the tank in my 60 Gallon 36x20x20 rimless tank at the meeting. The results may or may not surprise you.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

*@#[email protected] i"m out of town that weekend.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Excellent meeting topic, thanks for hosting! I'll be there.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice, that should be interested. and on the 78w t5 h.o. never heard of them. you might of meant 80w which would be the 5 foot t5 ho bulbs. 

I'd like some plant substrate if any has any to spare. my was left on the back porch and I don't trust it now, with all the ice,rain,and cold weather we are having. 

I have mirco sword, I bought two full mats from the fish gallery that where ordered 12x12 and came in more like 16x16.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey Joey, my 36" T5High Output light uses two 39watt bulbs so that's how I get the 78 watts. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Talk about good timing. The recent water and temp change have my Albino Corys laying eggs on the glass in my 29G. Since I just started a new 7.5 Gallon cube, I scraped the eggs off the glass and deposited in the new cube tank, added a heater and some moss. Hopefully the eggs will hatch before the meeting and we might see some very new baby albino corys.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

please send out address , because I have forgot the address. Thank you. found it, Thanks, just had to go throw a lot of junk email, and holiday email to find it.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Most of the eggs got a fungus but about 10 have hatched. Hope I can keep them alive until Sunday.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

It sucks, but I'm going to miss this one as well. Tomorrow is my son's b-day.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I will be late to the meeting, but I hope someone wants _Anubias barteri coffeefolia_ and Java fern, I'm bringing a ton!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> I will be late to the meeting, but I hope someone wants _Anubias barteri coffeefolia_ and Java fern, I'm bringing a ton!


sweet ! :hail: I do I do. 
oh and I found the email with the address.


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

I will be there. I will be coming from Grand Prairie and I would love some. Starting with a bare tank. I will be bringing membership money too.


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

It was great to meet everyone and a huge thanks for the plants. I am very much looking forward to seeing these grow in. I also just purchased a couple finnex led, they had 20 inch in the planted plus style, perfect for my cube.

Mike, thanks again for a fantastic presentation and for hosting. Your tanks blew my mind!

Look forward to seeing y'all soon!

Tom G


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh yes, and please feel free to introduce yourselves to me here too so I know your screen names.


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

Michael said:


> I will be late to the meeting, but I hope someone wants _Anubias barteri coffeefolia_ and Java fern, I'm bringing a ton!


Thanks for the Anubias Michael! It was great talking to you too.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I was the one who showed up late blue glasses, brown polo shirt shirt. I'm boosted 6 star wrx on dfwfishbox.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I was cleaning up after the meeting and noticed that I still have the tape measure and screwdriver that was in the PAR meter box. I will keep and deliver to the next meeting. Danny won't need it to use the meter.

I also found a word search puzzle book left by the young lady.

Thanks for coming everyone. I thought it was a good meeting, turnout was great and it was fun seeing some new faces and some regular members. Welcome to Tom for joining the Club.

Hopefully we can get a volunteer for a pre Christmas meeting. I will have quite a few plants to bring as I am going to redo my 40 Gallon breeder with the Kribensis. I may even go with CO2 and order some rare plants to grow. Probably would be a pure plant tank with no shrimp or fish.

Michael, I owe you some of that curly plant I have in my 65Gallon tank.

Hope everyone haves a great Thanksgiving holiday.

As an aside, I counted 8 baby corys in my new 7.5G cube that have hatched and are searching for food.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Mike, thanks again for hosting!


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

CrownMan said:


> Hopefully we can get a volunteer for a pre Christmas meeting.


I would think we could go for a LFS if no volunteers raise their hand. December is when we should be voting for board members for next year.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

CrownMan said:


> Hopefully we can get a volunteer for a pre Christmas meeting.


I would think we could go for a LFS if no volunteers raise their hand. December is when we should be voting for board members for next year.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah she realized she left the puzzle book when she finished talking about the dogs which was around 635&75 lol she has plenty of them lovely tanks tho I'm gonna have to sell quite a bit of plants and fish to get some of those leds


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I was the one who showed up late blue glasses, brown polo shirt shirt. I'm boosted 6 star wrx on dfwfishbox.


I think you were coming in just as I was going out. I had to run the other side of Ft. Worth, so unfortunately I did not get a chance to chat with you. I remember we both have the 27g marineland cubes!

Next time my friend!

Tom G


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

The meeting was awesome.

Thank you Mike for hosting the meeting. All the plants I got from there filled my 100g . Will post the pics later.

Thanks you Michael for the plants you gave me.

Later,


----------



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Mike!!

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/vb4/showthread.php?37934-New-finnex&p=407341#post407341


----------

